#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Гессе Г. Сиддхартха

## Add

Спасибо Большое...

-----------------------------------------------

*Сиддхартха* (1922)




> *из книги:*
> Через сколько глупостей, пороков, заблуждений пришлось мне пройти, сколько мерзкого, сколько разочарований и горя пришлось пережить,и все лишь для того, чтобы снова стать, как дитя, и начинать все сызнова!
> ...
> Он видел: эта вода текла и текла; она текла безостановочно и все же всегда была тут, всегда во всякое время была такою же, хотя каждую минуту была новой.
> ...
> И ни о чем другом в мире я не знаю так мало, как о себе.
> ...
> Мудрость, которую мудрец пытается передать другому, всегда смахивает на глупость.



 *Автор:* Герман Гессе
*Название:* Сиддхартха 
*Год:* написания 1922 
*Издательство:* ?... пер. с нем. Прозоровская Б. Д.
*Формат:* .doc -> .rar +5%
*Размер:* 0.2Mb 

*Скачать* с *Яndex.Диск*, Rapida.com
читать *on-line:* Lib.ru или Дом Солнца


*Аннотация:*
Книга повествует о молодом брахмане по имени Сиддхартха и его друге Говинде. Всеми уважаемый и удивительный Сиддхартха посвящает свою жизнь поиску Атмана, Единого, который есть в каждом человеке.

Поиск делает его из брахмана аскетом и нищим. Говинда следует за ним на этом пути. Тем не менее, Сиддхартха чувствует по прошествии некоторого времени, что жизнь аскета не приведет его к цели. Вместе с Говиндой он совершает *паломничество к Гаутаме Будде*. Однако, он не принимает его учение. Сиддхартха узнает, правда, что Гаутама достиг святости и правильность его учения не ставит под сомнение, однако, он верит, что оно является действенным только для Гаутамы. Нельзя стать Буддой при помощи учения, эта цель должна быть достигнута посредством собственного опыта. С этим осознанием он отправляется снова в поездку и начинает новый период жизни, в то время как друг Говинда присоединяется к Гаутаме.
*Далее ...>>>* _на Wikiпедии_






> *о Гессе:* (1877-1962)
> Гессе стал создателем новой интеллектуальной прозы XX века. Написанные в присущей лишь ему одному манере книги вобрали в себя страдания и заблуждения современного человечества, постижение внутреннего мира личности, вечное стремление человека к самосовершенствованию и победе над «звериным» началом.
> 
> *Нобелевская премия* 1946 г. по литературе была присуждена Гессе «за вдохновенное творчество, в котором все с большей очевидностью проявляются классические идеалы гуманизма, а также за блестящий стиль», «за поэтические достижения человека добра – человека, который в трагическую эпоху сумел защитить истинный гуманизм».
> 
> *Больше ...>>>* на hesse.ru
> 
> 
> Индийская поэма Германа Гессе "Сиддхартха" создавалась автором в 1919-1922 гг. в Моптаньеле. Современные индийские философы и религиозные деятели признали, что ни одному из европейских писателей не удалось так ярко и глубоко проследить восточную философию, как это сделал Гессе.
> ...




*Сиддхартха* *фильм* *Сиддхартха* *audio*книга






*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------

Aion (22.11.2008), Aleksey L. (22.11.2008), Morris Allan (25.11.2008), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.11.2008), Pema Sonam (03.12.2008), Рюдзи (21.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.11.2008), Чиффа (21.06.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Гессе (см. роман "Игра в бисер") принадлежит и одно очень точное и ёмкое определение: "эпоха фельетонизма" (по сути — доминирования массовой культуры), расцвет которой мы имеем возможность наблюдать — духовное становится коммерческим продуктом, неизбежно утрачивая свою сущность...

Просто реплика, без претензий  к эпохе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Только что довелось посмотреть фильм "Сиддхартха".
Понравились последнии фразы в фильме - встреча Говинды и Сиддхартхи после долгих лет поисков истины.

Сам фильм оставляет грустное впечатление. Какую-то потерянность человека как сиюминутной комбинации психофизических совокупностей в круговороте времени. Тревожно становится. Видимо, пока еще не скоро удасться Юань Дин-у избавиться от иллюзии "Я" и страха его потери в колесе времени.

----------

